# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  موقع فضيلة الشيخ سعد الشثري حفظه الله

## عبد الله المحتاج إلى ربه

السلام عليكم
هذا رابط موقع فضيلة الشيخ سعد الشثري عضو هيئة كبار العلماء
وضعته هنا للفائدة 
و جزاكم الله خيرا
http://www.alshathri.net/index.cfm

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

جزاك الله خير .

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم...شكرا لك...

----------


## محمد الليبي

اللهم احفظ الشيخ

----------


## الورقات

الرابط لا يعمل أخي الكريم

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

> الرابط لا يعمل أخي الكريم


نعم صحيح .

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 

الرابط لايعمل

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الرابط يعمل أخي الكريم
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## جواهر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:الله يجزاكم خير ابغى اللقاء مع الشيخ سعد الشثري في اسره واحده على قناة المجد لأني تعبت وأنا أدوها الله يخليكم من يدلني عليها ,وجزاكم الله خير.

----------


## أبو عمر البديري

وهنا بارك الله فيكم /
http://www.alshathri.net/index.cfm

----------


## محمد عثمان

نرجو الادارة نقل الرابط الصحيح في المشاركة الأولى
تعليق المشرف: تم نقله، بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## حمود العنزي

الله يجزاك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة اخي عبد الله

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

بارك الله فيك أخي ،،

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعنا بعلم الشيـخ.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

اللهم احفظ الشيخ
بارك الله فيك

----------

